# which selant



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

ive found plenty or post refering to selants but ive not found specific selant recommendations for a silver car as i have a silver blue passat and would like a selant to get a wetter look finish any ideas on which selant would be best:wall:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's no real "best" tbh, ones mans poison and all that! I like werkstat acrylic jett trigger, it layers well and lasts around 4 months. Sealants don't tend to look wet though they're more reflective.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Wetter/glossier look with a sealant: Auto Finesse Tough Coat. 

I'd use Rejuvenate first to prep the surface then apply the sealant.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

derbigofast said:


> ive found plenty or post refering to selants but *ive not found specific selant recommendations for a silver car* as i have a silver blue passat and would like a selant to get a wetter look finish any ideas on which selant would be best:wall:


You are kidding, right!??! :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=246262&highlight=silver

It's one of the most asked questions on here (IMO), hence post number 2 in the link, by me...

:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Werkstat is well recommended on silver.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Body wrap,the best looking sealant for silver and white paints.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Werkstat is well recommended on silver.


Not for wet look though!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

derbigofast said:


> ive found plenty or post refering to selants but ive not found specific selant recommendations for a silver car as i have a silver blue passat and would like a selant to get a wetter look finish any ideas on which selant would be best:wall:


For wetter look, take a look at Blackfire wet diamond or Wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant.

Use them over Prima Amigo! :thumb:


----------



## jordanogrady (Sep 13, 2008)

Zanio Z2...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Acrylic Jett or Tough Coat


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Not for wet look though!


The werkstat nuba jett is wet as it can get.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> The werkstat nuba jett is wet as it can get.


..... and not a sealant.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> ..... and not a sealant.


Then he can take werkstat ACRYLIC JETT..
anyway,wet and sealant dont go hand in hand,thats why you get nuba waxes.
if wet is what he likes then he can go for nuba jett as lsp,just like As I mentioned before.
bodywrap is the wettest "pure" sealant there is,particularly on solid colors.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

+1 for Body Wrap.

2 coats on top of Shine and seal Left a very wet finish on the better half's car. Saying that it is a Metallic Black car. Though I do believe the same finish would be achievable on any colour


----------



## Blumenmaus (Feb 1, 2012)

CG Jetseal 109 for me.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> For wetter look, take a look at Blackfire wet diamond or Wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant.
> 
> Use them over Prima Amigo! :thumb:


Blackfire is not really for silver. If used though i would used it over BF GEP.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Tough Coat for me - looks great on my metallic grey Golf.:thumb:


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Britemax Xtreme Elements did this.










Fish


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Zaino Z2


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

optiseal another option so easy to use


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

How much does sealant actually affect the appearance though?

My advice is always to prep the car as best you can, ideally with a machine polish and something like a glaze to give you the deep shine.

To me sealant and wax is just a protective coat?

Anyway, this thread (just like any other asking whats best) is just a


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

agreed was just looking for quality as everyone likes their own i just choose the most common liked


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

derbigofast said:


> agreed was just looking for quality as everyone likes their own *i just choose the most common liked*


Don't fall into that mindset, one mans meat is another mans poison and all that...


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

SRP and FK1000p on my Star Silver Astra looks ace.

I've just bought Acryllic Jet to use over SRP and keep 1000p for the wheels.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would listen to Polished bliss on here, the Autofinesse tough coat, seen many threads on here for the glossier appearance, and the durability is very strong, plus well easy to use.

This product should do the job for you very well.


----------

